# A good day



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

Went out with youngdon today and made a few stands. The very first stand we had a coyote come in within probably 2-3 mins. Apparently we weren't quite awake yet so he walked. :wink:

Lots of good country and great conversation. It felt good to get back out there and be able to take my mind off of other things.

We'll get em next time, Don! Thanks for making the run with me.

Oh and here is proof that pics are possible even when you don't get anything. No more excuses! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Thanks to you Chris, I really enjoyed it too. Good people good hunting good times !

The truth be known that coyote didn't exactly walk though...He ran.... after I missed him.


----------



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

youngdon said:


> The truth be known that coyote didn't exactly walk though...He ran.... after I missed him.


And he ran 3x faster after my shot(s).


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

HAHA they tend to do that here too...beautiful country and glad to see you guys were able to put a hunt together !


----------



## Ruger (Jan 22, 2011)

Looks like ya had a great time.


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Ok, so now we all want pics of calling areas. I have enough trouble remembering to load the gun, turn the decoy on "before" I go back and sit down, put my face mask on so my white beard doesnt give me away, but I will try !

Glad you guys had a good time !


----------



## Weasel (Jun 18, 2012)

I like that terrain. Sounds like a good time to me.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Some real pretty country around there, thanks for sharing.


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

LOL sounds like fun. Pretty country too.

I took this photo and posted it back in October...... :tongue:


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Jan 29, 2010)

My wurst day in the field beats my best day in society and the rat race there!! Location is a memory made and a picture to remember!!! Relief with friends is a memory that cant be taken. A miss is one with reason!! But a shared moment is an endless season!!! GOOD PEOPLE, GOOD TIMES. GOOD TIMES aint nothing said about good shooting!!! LOL

Glad you were able to share the moment in time !!!


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Jan 29, 2010)

And again my computer skills shine

Good People

Good Hunting

Good Times

and a miss By Youngdon

It can only get a little better!!!!


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

itzDirty said:


> LOL sounds like fun. Pretty country too.
> 
> I took this photo and posted it back in October...... :tongue:
> 
> ...


 Pretty green there for Oct., nice.


----------



## nrlombar (Nov 14, 2012)

I would trade any day in the woods not seeing anything for anything. I only get out a few weekends a year, and I cheerish every moment I get.


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

Early October is still pretty warm here.


----------

